# Georgia Archery



## Big John (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey guys asked me to post this here New Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbRFjUawZ5I&feature=share&list=UUefl9JMZPCjxF9mNsahQjew


----------



## olinprice (Mar 26, 2014)

Great job Big John


----------



## hound dog (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks bro


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 26, 2014)

Preciate it! Good job as usual!


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Mar 26, 2014)

Great video!!! Thanks for the t-shirt reminder!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 26, 2014)

BobbyNSian03 said:


> Great video!!! Thanks for the t-shirt reminder!!!!



Yep just ordered two. One for me and one for the old Lady.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Mar 27, 2014)

Where do you order them, I am not on facebook.


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Mar 27, 2014)

good job, thanks for mentioning our club Davey mnt. we would love to see you at one of our shoots


----------



## hound dog (Mar 27, 2014)

goshenmountainman said:


> Where do you order them, I am not on facebook.



Coppied it for you. 

http://teespring.com/georgiaarchery


----------



## KillZone (Mar 27, 2014)

Excellent job on your videos. Enjoy watching them. Keep up the good work.!!!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 27, 2014)

Good job on the video John. I couldn't make it with out your schedule. I refer to it for all my weekend shooting. 

https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=georgiaarchery@gmail.com


----------



## jimmy11 (Mar 29, 2014)

Just picked up 2 shirts for me and the wife.


----------



## Big John (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks Guys, I love this sport and want it to grow!!!


----------



## Big John (Apr 8, 2014)

Come on guys a few shirts to go!!!!


----------

